# PC is slowing down + "DIFX" folder appeared in Prog. Files ?



## foxandrew

Hi,
It's my first time here.. I have been readnig different posts here and there but you seem to always take the time to make sure everythng is cleaned up before closing a thread and I like that a lot.. so here is my problem..

I've been recently trying to improve the security on my PC.. I use to have only AVG 8 free and it seems not to be as efficient as some people say..

SO I downloaded Kasperspy + MalwareBytes AntiMalware + SuperAntiSpywarePro + Look N Stop

Now most of there are new to me.. such as the firewall..

But for the last 2 days, after a few hours online my pc starts sowing down a lot.. big time. I sometimes detect stuff with the firewall but I am not sure if it went through or not.. and what it was.. (I can learn fast.. but for now, I dont know much about it all..any directions are appreciated)

Now I noticed that the folder DIFX had appeared in my Prgram Files.. 3 days ago.. but I havent installed that - could it be somekind of a keylogger of backdoor or whatever ? 

Also, I had downloaded a software into a .zip . I havent opened the .zip 
(99% sure....) and I upladed the file t VirusTtal - they fund 6 viruses..

Tried scanning it with my 3 anti-spyware/malware.. they fund NOTHING !

All I want is a PC that is 100% CLEAN & PROTECTED !!

Is there any way you could help me out fix these issues ?
Thanks a lot

Andy


----------



## slide

Well, you may have a virus, but the DIFX folder is part of the WDK. I doubt a malware writer would use this kit / distributable files to make a malware. 

When your system slows down, run a process explorer type of system like System Explorer and see if any strange processes are among the top dozen processes. If so, you are infected and your machine is probably a zombie. 

OTOH, you may just have an arthritic Windows setup. The solution to that is to back up your data and then reinstall Windows clean. That will also croak any malwares.


----------

